# Google this up : imminent fix to welfare gap for 400,000 unemployed.



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Government to plug gap for those people not covered by the social welfare net.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

What I understand from this is: even though your partner may still be working,all people who have lost their jobs will still be entitled to the $1100 per fortnight jobseeker allowance. Providing their partner earns less than $75,000 ( repeat as I understand). That is why in this constantly changing environment it is so important for all you folks to register your intention to claim ASAP.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

And let me also sound a warning. As readers would have realised, there are several pseudo-intellectuals on this forum who view themselves as fully fledged members of Mensa. 

And, for all those particular individuals currently ‘rubbing their hands with glee’ and viewing the current situation as an excellent opportunity to work, and get the jobseeker payment; that would not be one of “your” better ideas.

The Australian Taxation Office and Centrelink have “push-button” data matching capabilities. I am sure when the “dust settles” that will be a matter of course. And your day of reckoning will come.

In other words; with the push of a button your income and eftpos transactions processed under your ABN will be revealed (for my taxi driver friends info). I am sure the magistrates will then take a very dim view of this sort of parasitic opportunism. BE WARNED !


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

WhogivesAF what anyone else does. Look after your own bacon. Very few jobs now where you can make good coin with ABN.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

ghrdrd said:


> WhogivesAF what anyone else does. Look after your own bacon. Very few jobs now where you can make good coin with ABN.


I have replied to you by registered mail, C/O Mensa. Should be arriving shortly. Keep checking the letter box.


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> I have replied to you by registered mail, C/O Mensa. Should be arriving shortly. Keep checking the letter box.


Rather than apply for JobSeeker benefits, where earning opportunities are limited, rideshare drivers would be better advised to access the JobKeeper payments, where only a reduction of 30% over the same period last year needs to be demonstrated. By virtue of having an ABN rideshare drivers are classed sole traders and are able to access the payments. Whilst receiving the payments income can continue to be earned.


----------

